# My Setup



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

*Type of Satellite dish:*
Slimline AU9 SL3 => SWM 16 => SWM Port 1 => HR22-100 
Slimline AU9 SL3 => SWM 16 => SWM Port 2 => 8-Way Splitter => All Directv Equipment except HR22-100

*OTA Antenna: *
Radio Shack (Big) OTA in attic => To All TV's in House and Directv Equipment that accepts OTA connection

*Den:*
Directv Equipment in use - HR24-500
Television Equipment - Samsung 52" LCD LN52A860
Video connection made via - HR24-500 HDMI Output
Audio Equipment - Bose Lifestyle 48
Audio Hookup - HR24-500 Fiber Output => Bose Lifestyle 48 Fiber Sat/Cable Input
Power State - Stays on 24x7, never goes into stand-by mode
Network Port - Not Connected
Network - DECA Coax Connection
Network Services Port Numbers (Manual) - 27169,27170
Single SAT line hook up on HR24-500 via Slimline SWM for both tuners

*Den:*
Directv Equipment in use - H21-200
Television Equipment - Samsung 52" LCD LN52A860
Video connection made via - H21-200 HDMI Output => HDMI 3 Input
Audio Equipment - Bose Lifestyle 48
Audio Hookup - HR22-100 Digital Coax Output => Bose Lifestyle 48 Digital 
Power State - Toggled into stand-by mode when TV is powered off
Network - Network Port => DECA Module
Network Services Port Numbers (Manual) - 27167,27168
Single SAT line hook up on H21-200 via Slimline SWM

*Garage:*
Directv Equipment in use - HR22-100 with AM21
Television Equipment - Sony 32" LCD KDL-32L504
Video connection made via - HR22-100 HDMI Output => HDMI 1 Input
Audio Hookup - Using HDMI to TV speakersCoax Aux Input
Power State - Stays on 24x7, never goes into stand-by mode
Network - HR22-100 Port 1 => DECA Module
Network Services Port Numbers (Manual) - 27163,27164
Single SAT line hook up on HR22-100 via Slimline SWM for both tuners

*Master Bedroom:*
Directv Equipment in use - HR20-700
Television Equipment - Sony 32" LCD KDL-32XBR4
Video connection made via - HR20-700 HDMI Output -> HDMI Cable=> HDTV HDMI Input
VCR/DVD - Combo Phillips connected input to RCA Outputs of HR20-700, outputs connected to HDTV RCA cables 
Power State - Toggled into stand-by mode when TV is powered off
Network - Network Port => DECA Module
Network Services Port Numbers (Manual) - 27161,27162
Single SAT line hook up via Slimline SWM 
Network Services Port Numbers (Manual) - 27161,27162

*Playroom:*
Directv Equipment in use - R22-200
Television Equipment - GE 27" CRT 27GT616
Video connection made via - R22-200 RCA Video Output => Radio Shack RF Modulator to TV
Power State - Toggled into stand-by mode when TV is powered off
Network - R22-200 Port 1 => DECA Module
Network - R22-200 Port 2 => Up-Link to Home Network
Network Services Port Numbers (Manual) - 27165,27166
Single SAT line hook drop via Slimline SWM

*Remotes* - Harmony 880 and 700 plus the stock Directv remotes in Master bedroom and Playroom

*Computer #1* Specs (OS, Memory, CPU, etc.) - 
Windows 7 
1GB Ram 
Pentium 540 (P) HT 3.2 GHz Intel 915G
Hard drive 250 GB SATA
Video graphics Integrated with up to 64 MB allocated video memory, Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL

*Computer #2* Specs (OS, Memory, CPU, etc.) - 
HP Pavilion Elite d5200t ATX PC
Windows Vista Ultimate (64-bit)
8GB DDR2-800MHz dual channel SDRAM [4x2048]
Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Quad processor Q9650 [3.0GHz]
2 1TB 7200 rpm Hitachi SATA 3Gb/s hard drive running Intel RAID on system board
1GB ATI Radeon HD 4850 [2 DVI, HDMI and VGA adapters]
Intel 82566DC system board (10/100/1000Base-T)
Widows Media Player Server for Media Share
PlayOn Media Server for Media Share

*DECA Uplink* - DECA Module => Netgear GS605 => Linksys WRT350N => Ambit U10C0118.80 Cable Modem

*Internet Connection* - AT&T DSL rated at 6Mbps Down and 600Kbps Up

Network Speed Test


Home Setup


----------

